# What about Prepper Groups?



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

I realize that we as preppers tend to be isolated individuals who keep their whereabouts hidden for fear that others will steal what we have spent so much time and money obtaining. And this is good, up to an extent. At the moment, we are a group of preppers who help each other with knowledge, and this is good. It shows that we are concerned about our fellow, like-minded people. And gives us a sense of community that is in the very make-up of our species, it's genetic.

We as a species would not have survived as cavemen without the tribe. If we do not have this when the SHTF we will end up having to create it when we have no time and no communication. At the moment we do this over the internet. When the SHTF, there will be no internet, and then what? How will we communicate across large distances? 

We worry about loosing what we have accumulated. But do not consider how we are going to keep it from large groups of people intent on stealing it from us. One or two people with a couple of rifles are not going to keep out a gang. It is going to take a group of people in a fortified position to do this. Look at what it took to make life safe in the west. One lone family on a farm far from people, generally died and/or were burned out. Only those who banded together survived for any length of time. 

And don't forget skills. I don't know anyone who knows everything that they will need to survive successfully. In fact I know people who walk by a plant and it dies. They have no skill at growing things, but can hunt like mad. Blacksmiths are a rare breed and we will NEED them, as well as gunsmiths, armorers, hunters, farmers and don't forget scavengers. 

The things we have put aside will NOT last as long as we think they will, and replacing them will take longer than we can afford to find them. Knowing in advance where they are now will help us when we need these things. A yellow pages of every place within a half a tank of gas would be a good thing to have. So scavengers will be a good trade to have. 

Traders will also be necessary. A VERY dangerous profession in the future.

People had large families so that together they could produce enough food to survive and remain healthy. Those who did not have families banded together to help each other survive. Bringing in the crops. Herding cattle. House/barn raising.

Many of us of like-mind live currently in areas that we will not be able to live in when TSHTF, so it will be instant bug-out. But where will we go, where we can trust the people to think like us? Somewhere that we will be safe and accepted. Where we can contribute equally and not be lost in a world of anarchy. 

I personally would like us to consider this and come up with a solution 

We know these things will be necessary. But we have made no plans.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

And don't forget that we are all getting older and that in time we will need help from our neighbors. Who will your neighbors be, us or them?


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice post and I for one am a group type person versus the lone wolf type, so I support these ideas.


----------



## purecaffeine (Nov 2, 2011)

I'm totally up for this and have been looking around my area in NZ but haven't been able to find anything. Local preppers haven't discovered the internet yet


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

denniscarmichael said:


> I realize that we as preppers tend to be isolated individuals who keep their whereabouts hidden for fear that others will steal what we have spent so much time and money obtaining. And this is good, up to an extent. At the moment, we are a group of preppers who help each other with knowledge, and this is good. It shows that we are concerned about our fellow, like-minded people. And gives us a sense of community that is in the very make-up of our species, it's genetic.
> 
> ...We know these things will be necessary. But we have made no plans.


Along those lines, aside from security concerns, I started a meetup group called the North Shore Old Time Skills and Preparedness MeetUp. We meet about once a month and cover different topics. Coincidentally, we are having a meeting tonight, (if you are in the Chicago northern suburban area, we are at the Morton Grove Public Library in the 2nd floor board room at 7:00PM. Tonight we will be covering harvesting fall wild plants for food and herbal medicine.

Maybe not the full solution to your question but at least a step toward building a community of like-minded folk.:beercheer:


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

I am in the Florida Panhandle area, if anyone else is, talk to me about a local meet.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I would be interested in meeting with others in central Ohio, maybe Lehmans Hardware in Amish Country, anybody in the region interested contact me, Sail.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with what you are all saying, but good luck getting shallow-minded, soft, spoiled sheeple to do anything not related to fun and entertainment -- until the SHTF. Then, if they are scared enough and there is time and available resources, you might be able to get them into the fold.

I'm wondering if a rapid response reserve system might work once things get ugly? It would take some organization, training, lots of cooperation and communications would be crucial, but it might work? :dunno: In other words, if a member's house is being attacked, the homeowner would radio the team and they would respond with firepower.

I apologise for sounding so negative about prepper groups -- and maybe I'm wrong -- but even most of my relatives and close friends just don't get it. They think I'm a little nuts. :nuts: I don't even try anymore.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Horseman, another forum has something simliar to what you're talking about. I haven't signed up, but it is strictly to get help to members of the forum in a SHTF Scenario. I think they'll even come from out of state if necessary. Kinda like a relay race. Start gathering what they need, and keep passing the "baton" till they finally get to the prepper in need. Kinda like being there for each other w/o being in a defined local group.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

Possumfam said:


> Horseman, another forum has something simliar to what you're talking about. I haven't signed up, but it is strictly to get help to members of the forum in a SHTF Scenario. I think they'll even come from out of state if necessary. Kinda like a relay race. Start gathering what they need, and keep passing the "baton" till they finally get to the prepper in need. Kinda like being there for each other w/o being in a defined local group.


Thanks Possum. Hmmm. I never thought of a long distance response. Something to ponder.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

Used to live in Marysville, Ohio. But far from there now.


----------



## denniscarmichael (Nov 29, 2010)

Possum, what is that other forum?


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

In todays world, I'd be very carefull about inviting anyone in or sharing any information about my preps unless they were close friends for yrs., I'd want to know everything about them,their friends,neighbors ect. There are too many government agencies today who do not want to see anyone keeping their head above water and they're infiltrating every group from the Tea Party to the OWS and many survuivor groups around the coutry, they want everyone to be dependent on the Gov and below them.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

denniscarmichael said:


> Possum, what is that other forum?


I don't know what the rules are about this stuff, so I hope I'm not crossing any lines here.

We haven't signed up because we haven't done all our homework yet.

A.N.T.S. - Americans Networking To Survive


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

getting together to discuss what we are comfortable with, such as skills, is one thing. I would not be comfortable talking about the particulars of what I have. it is no ones business whether I have 1 gun, 10 guns or no guns. someone can still teach me to shoot and aim better than what I now know. how much I have canned and stored is the same. I will teach you how to put food by but not tell you what I have. it has nothing to do with being a secret, its just none of your business.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone in North Texas between Ft. Worth/Dallas and Ranger/Eastland I would like to get a group started.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

I would love to have a group in my part of Texas but how to find these people?


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I started getting together with a small group of preppers from another forum with state specific groups. Trust must be earned a little at a time.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I would be interested in meeting with others in central Ohio, maybe Lehmans Hardware in Amish Country, anybody in the region interested contact me, Sail.


Each time we go to Dover or Mt. Hope for a draft sale, we always put in a stop at Lehmans ... So the next time (I hope the spring sale ) We may give you a call. :wave:


----------



## recon-1 (Nov 10, 2011)

Possumfam said:


> I don't know what the rules are about this stuff, so I hope I'm not crossing any lines here.
> 
> We haven't signed up because we haven't done all our homework yet.
> 
> A.N.T.S. - Americans Networking To Survive


This group has ties with this site which I'm also on. 
American Preppers Network • Portal


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

recon-1 said:


> This group has ties with this site which I'm also on.
> American Preppers Network • Portal


Yeah, me too. That's how I found them. I tend to stay on this forum and "visit" the others.


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I really got fired up about a community effort when I read the book Rebuilding a Village which promotes the idea of working together, if not before, then after shtf Rebuilding A Village

As a result, I've taught a Preparedness class and a follow up meeting in my church, now I've spoken to our neighborhood Volunteer Fire Dept about teaching the same thing there. I like the idea about a meetup North Shore Old Time Skills and Preparedness (Skokie, IL) - Meetup as posted by Tortminder on here....

Its all about networking, keeping your cards close to your belt until you have a handle on what others are thinking...

PS I saw this on a church sign the other day:
*Don't worry about what others think, they don't do it very often.*:wave:


----------



## SageAdvicefarmgirl (Jun 23, 2011)

I learned about the book (Rebuilding a Village) here on this forum from Siletz


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

As others have said, preppers tend to be independent, and I'm one of those folks. I've been prepping to varying degrees since the Carter administration, but none of my friends during that time have expressed any interest in preparing beyond having an extra can of beans and a bag of chips on the shelf and twelve-pack in the fridge. 

When I actively sought others who prepped, I too often found they were fanatic to the point of being scary. When I do find someone who seems to reflect my thoughts, they are always ten states away. 

If we manage to survive the first few days of widespread adversity, I suspect birds of a feather will flock together. Survivalists will find each other and survive to do battle with those who would steal to compensate for their lack of planning...while the weak and unprepared will huddle together and perish.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

GaryS said:


> As others have said, preppers tend to be independent, and I'm one of those folks. I've been prepping to varying degrees since the Carter administration, but none of my friends during that time have expressed any interest in preparing beyond having an extra can of beans and a bag of chips on the shelf and twelve-pack in the fridge.
> 
> When I actively sought others who prepped, I too often found they were fanatic to the point of being scary. When I do find someone who seems to reflect my thoughts, they are always ten states away.
> 
> If we manage to survive the first few days of widespread adversity, I suspect birds of a feather will flock together. Survivalists will find each other and survive to do battle with those who would steal to compensate for their lack of planning...while the weak and unprepared will huddle together and perish.


Yeah, what GaryS said--I stopped searching; and stopped warning of the coming dollar collapse.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Hey Carmichael, I'm in the Armpit of Florida, too. Okaloosa county, that is.. I've busted my chops trying to find any "like-minded" in this three county area, with no success. We should chat. I just joined P/Society a few minutes ago, so I hope this reply goes through!


----------



## gatorglockman (Sep 9, 2011)

On prep groups....

I fall into the delusional paranoid non-trusting wolf pack of one kinda guy mentality 

In honesty, I have tried to build one for the past year or so but it is hard to get people to commit and put their time and wallets where their mouths sometimes are. Most people talk the talk but can not walk the walk sans buying a gun or maybe building a BOB. Getting people to invest time to learn homesteading skills and or meet regularly is hard.

I do not have enough trust or patience to just roll into potential preexisting prep groups that you can find on the web. Unfortunately, there is enough riff raff in my area to make me keep my guard up at all times. Simply rolling to a meeting would be enough for someone to run my tag or other means of ID to find out more about me than I want to afford them or can afford to loose if you know what I mean.

I believe in grass roots build out with fam and friends that have long term relations PRIOR TO the prep side of biz......now getting it to work, that is the nasty nasty for me.


----------



## survivalist72 (Jan 4, 2012)

our group meets every two weeks. we have an inner circle and a larger group. The larger group always meets somewhere public and we have classes and discussions.
the inner circle is a smaller group who have formed a group that has a bug out location together and works on that in their spare time.
Lone wolfs won't last long as its hard to protect ones self when you are alone. You gotta sleep sometime.


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

I continue to prep and as I continue to see the decline in the values and morals that built this country my sense of urgency to prep increases.

The only one of my family I've managed to get to begin to prep is my daughter; she is just begining to set build up her food storage.

I would like to find those of like mind in the NE Texas area.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with Gary. My closest friends think I'm crazy:nuts: and that's ok. Fortunately for me tho they have some great skills and they love helping at my bugout cabin. I have a short list of who I trust but they are at the top. Not everyone is going to be on board so you just prep as best you can and keep on truckin'. My wife isn't on board either but fortunately with our cabin she has to at least think about preparing. Good luck to everyone.

The whole world sucks, America sucks a lot less and Alaska don't suck at all.

Take care of your neighbor now you might have to eat him later.:club:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

sailaway said:


> I would be interested in meeting with others in central Ohio, maybe Lehmans Hardware in Amish Country, anybody in the region interested contact me, Sail.


Sail, we're making a brief stop into Lehman's this coming Saturday. Not sure what time yet but I'll let you know.


----------

